# Who wants to build a rod for me?



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm part of an organization in my industry called ACCA GH - air conditioning contractors association greater Houston. We are having our annual summer gala, and they are wanting to raffle off a custom spinning or casting rod. If you're interested in this build please let me know. The deadline would be June 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

What's the absolute MAX you will pay?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Budget*



Goags said:


> What's the absolute MAX you will pay? [/QUOTE
> 
> Whats your budget?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

For the money you are going to spend, build one yourself. They have beginner kits. Unless you want special thread work, you will find a simple build is doable and can be done over a weekend. Tons of resources online and locally to help. Anyone on this forum will offer advice and help you along.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I think for an event like that, you would want someone who has experience and have done it for awhile. I dont think someone just learning how to build a rod is a good idea for what the OP is wanting it for. What's your budget. Im interested as well.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds to me that he's looking for a donation ?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

You may be right Lance.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Dru,

You are correct. Totally skimmed the thread and took it for a personal build.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll build you one. I never have but send $500 bucks and I'll figure that chit out. The starter kit for me will not cost you extra. That will be my solicited donation to you and the organization.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Phantom said:


> Dru,
> 
> You are correct. Totally skimmed the thread and took it for a personal build.


Thats cool. It happens.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Not looking for a donation at all, just figured since this was the Rod Building Forum someone would have been kind enough to point me in the right direction. I didn't realize this forum was only for newbie builders. How about instead of assuming - since we all know what that stands for, someone tell me a good rod builder instead of being smart azzes?

Thanks to the gentleman that actually replied with a meaningful response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

In your first post you didn't make yourself clear enough as to how you wanted to proceed with this. You left everyone assuming. There's lots of very good rodbuilders on this forum, both experienced, and just starting out. All that you stated was that you wanted a rod built for an organization most people have never heard of. Making yourself a little clearer and not insulting people on here will get better results in your search.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

themadhunter said:


> Not looking for a donation at all, just figured since this was the Rod Building Forum someone would have been kind enough to point me in the right direction. I didn't realize this forum was only for newbie builders. How about instead of assuming - since we all know what that stands for, someone tell me a good rod builder instead of being smart azzes?
> 
> Thanks to the gentleman that actually replied with a meaningful response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if my post came off the way it did. I was actually explaining to another member that you were probably wanting a rod built by someone with experience. Pay no attention to the reply that "hookset" posted. He is not really a regular on the rod building section. Most if not all of the guys in this section are great guys and will help you out. There is a lot of experience here and you will have no problem finding someone to build you a great quality rod. Silverfox, Goags, and Swampland build great rods and can easily build one for your needs.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Rod Built*



Swampland said:


> In your first post you didn't make yourself clear enough as to how you wanted to proceed with this. You left everyone assuming. There's lots of very good rodbuilders on this forum, both experienced, and just starting out. All that you stated was that you wanted a rod built for an organization most people have never heard of. Making yourself a little clearer and not insulting people on here will get better results in your search.


I'm out. Not Intersted.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

capt.dru said:


> Sorry if my post came off the way it did. I was actually explaining to another member that you were probably wanting a rod built by someone with experience. Pay no attention to the reply that "hookset" posted. He is not really a regular on the rod building section. Most if not all of the guys in this section are great guys and will help you out. There is a lot of experience here and you will have no problem finding someone to build you a great quality rod. Silverfox, Goags, and Swampland build great rods and can easily build one for your needs.


Thank you! Didn't mean to come off as a d*ck, I was mainly speaking to the other guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

